# Sporadic Hip Problems



## revtim (May 20, 2013)

Our Coco is a 2+ year old female Chihuahua. Most times she seems perfectly normal but occasionally she goes lame in her left hip. She either favors is or can't put weight on it at all. 

She's not overweight but neither do her ribs show and she does not currently live an active lifestyle. Her main exercise is going up and down the three flights of stairs a few times a day when we go outside for some bathroom time. 

I've had larger dogs with dysplasia and just read that hip problems can visit these little darlings as well. I will be taking her to the vet but am wondering if any of you have any input. I'm not used to seeing it frequent someone so young or to be so sporadic. 

I'm also wondering if increasing her daily exercise routine might help strengthen her hips and either lessen or resolve the issue. 

thanks for any feedback.
Regards


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like maybe she has a bad knee (luxating patella in medical terms). The vet should be able to tell you more.


----------



## revtim (May 20, 2013)

If it's what you say, would this be from an injury or genetic issue?

And thanks for the input.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's more likely that it is her knee rather than her hip since HD is pretty rare in Chis. I've never heard of it occurring. Luxating patellas are very common in this breed. I'd guess about half the Chis on here have some level of LP. I'd take her to the vet to get a diagnosis. Sometimes it requires surgery, but often a good joint supplement (glucosamine and chondroitin) and exercise will help manage it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## revtim (May 20, 2013)

Thanks a million. I think you're right on the money and I will take your advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Also, to answer your other question, LP is often genetic. That is why many reputable breeders get their breeding dogs' knees tested prior to breeding. But it can also be due to an accident or injury. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you've already sorted it out and you've been to the vet about it.
My friends 10 month old chi will be undergoing surgery this month for hip dysplasia so unfortunately it does happen.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, Chico is about to have surgery on his hips this August/September......... I found out he has HD while his knees were getting worked on........ The DR said to wait until the hips started to show that he needs the surgery and after the cold winter, he now looks like he is ready.......


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hip dysplasia is not common in toy dogs. However... legg calve perthes disease IS common. Otherwise known as avascular necrosis of the femoral head. The head of the femur (the ball that fits in the hip socket) loses its blood supply and the bone deteriorates in the socket. It is painful. It causes lameness similar to what you are seeing. Luxating patella is more common than legg perthes, but they both occur quite regularly in chi's. 

I would get a definite diagnosis from the vet. They can palpate for luxation in the knees, but x-rays are required to diagnose legg perthes in the hip joints. 

There is a strong genetic component in both of these disorders. If breeders would do health testing on their dogs they are breeding, this could be controlled in our breed. However, there are very few breeders who do health testing. Which is a very sad outcome for our chi's when they end up with these crippling diseases.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Hip dysplasia is not common in toy dogs. However... legg calve perthes disease IS common. .


Tracy you are correct...... legg calve perthes disease is what Chico has NOT HD... sorry for the confusion.......


----------

